# Recommended stabilizer for my Pse Evo?



## laythan long (Sep 8, 2010)

Im looking to buy a stabilizer for my bow I have read alot about the b stinger pro hunter and I was thinking about getting the 10.25" in the 11 oz. With a quick disconnect does anyone recommend something else? Will this b too long for this short of bow? Any input or recommendations would b greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I shoot an Evo, and I highly recommend the Enforcer by Vendetta Archery.

The Enforcer is the best stabilizer that I have ever used. Just a great design that works, and helps me shoot my best. Back that up with unparalleled customer service and for me there is no question what bars are going on my bows...Vendetta Archery! You can order your Enforcer in 6", 8", 10" 12" and custom lengths. You also have your choice of 2 different "T" head sizes...3.5" and 5". Weights are totally adjustable using the 4-2-1 weight system, so you can get your bar set up exactly how you want. The Enforcer also comes with BowJax on the bar. I've shot the Enforcer on all my bows for the past year, and it has worked outstanding. This is without a doubt the best stab on the market...do yourself a favor and chech these out.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Love my fuse carbon blade at 8.5". Think it is the best stab made for hunting.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been very happy with my Stokerized hunter on mine. They are very adjustable with weight, look good, and won't break the bank.


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

Enforcer by Vendetta!!! Extremely customizable for individual needs, and their customer service is second to none. These are some sick stabilizers that will definitely improve your shooting!!!

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Pete (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a stokerized SS1 on my evo 7,,great stabilizer u can move the weight front or back to how ever you need it, I have a spot Hogg tommy on my bow so theres alot of weight out front so I have mine set so there's alittle back weight and it balances perfect,,check them out they are nice!!


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Are any of these setups field setups?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

